# James Hance



## Rodders (Oct 12, 2010)

I recently stumbled across this guy. I've never heard of him before but i really do like his work as it is unbelievably cheerful. I'm waiting to hear back about purchasing a couple of prints. 

Check out his web site James Hance - Relentlessly Cheerful Art

There's plenty of Genre stuff there.


----------

